# What to get (first time owner)



## tonimbrown211012 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hey all, I know it's probably been asked heaps but. Wanting to get a snake. Looking at children's, diamond or darwin carpet (maybe albino). What would be the best for first time owners.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blighty (Mar 24, 2020)

You'll get lots of differing opinions on the matter, but out of those options I think your best bet would be the Children's.
Diamonds can be a bit tricky, and if I recall can be prone to death when not kept in cooler temps (sorry if I am mixing up species here). A Darwin Carpet is likely fine, but Morelia can sometimes be assholes - especially when young. Still, it gets you used to being bit and you can grow with it.

Obviously all individual snakes can differ. You can get docile snakes in species that tend to be a bit snappier and vice versa.

Is a Stimmie an option? I tend to be quite partial to them and my one is a little angel compared to some other snakes I have interacted with. Never had a food response bite or anything (not even a headbutt). That being said, I haven't handled him since last year.

*Edit:* No matter what you get, be sure to read _care sheets_. Understand the difference between a _thermostat_ & a _thermometer_. Read up on correct heating options. Learn how to make a _Heat Cord tile_. Learn how to make a _click clack_ (even if you don't need one). Just _*research*_.
Ask on here if you need clarification.


----------



## tonimbrown211012 (Mar 24, 2020)

Blighty said:


> You'll get lots of differing opinions on the matter, but out of those options I think your best bet would be the Children's.
> Diamonds can be a bit tricky, and if I recall can be prone to death when not kept in cooler temps (sorry if I am mixing up species here). A Darwin Carpet is likely fine, but Morelia can sometimes be assholes - especially when young. Still, it gets you used to being bit and you can grow with it.
> 
> Obviously all individual snakes can differ. You can get docile snakes in species that tend to be a bit snappier and vice versa.
> ...


Thanks I hadn't looked into the Stimson's. I will definitely have a look at them. 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpetology (Mar 24, 2020)

I honestly just say get what interests you the most, no point getting a species if they don’t interest you in the slightest, but you just want a snake.

Those 3 species you listed are all great starters

Adding to what blighty said on his research, make sure you learn where the species you choose is naturally found and learn the normal temperatures during the day, you can then tell which species will survive better with a hotter basking spot and yhose which need a cooler spot

Here’s an easy example for bredli.. it actually helped me breed them, I got this tip from a well known breeder who also researched natural environmental temps for the species he was breeding!


----------



## Shahista (Mar 25, 2020)

tonimbrown211012 said:


> Hey all, I know it's probably been asked heaps but. Wanting to get a snake. Looking at children's, diamond or darwin carpet (maybe albino). What would be the best for first time owners.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Go for what fascinates you the most in terms of looks. My first snake was a Jungle Carpet and many people suggested it wasn't a good beginner snake but every snake are individuals... some jungles are bitey and some are docile so it's up to you. I would go for a hatchling


----------



## Dwayne84 (Mar 25, 2020)

I love reading the bulls&÷t people write lol .. Defiantly don't get a Darwin python there so nippy, and cage defensive .. if it your first snake get a baby diamond very very easy snake to look after or Stimson they are awsome snakes .. note all snakes and breeds are different I know people are going to say if got a Darwin his fantastic lol bull lol u will find 1 in 500 are and they grown so big fast which is why Gumtree is full of them.. Gumtree and market place speak for its self notice what u don't see many of diamonds & Stimson because there fantastic snakes even a jungle can be very hit and miss but it's up to u good luck but I hope I can put u in the right direction FYI I'm the person people ring to remove & re home so 80% of snakes people give up are carpet pythons sad I know 28 years of been doing this


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 25, 2020)

I think I just got coronavirus reading your post Dwayne


Wouldn’t want you removing snakes around me!

I got a Darwin, perfect temperament! FYI, you see them on gumtree and other markets lots because heaps of people breed them... here’s the kicker.. heaps of people breed them because heaps of people want them (ps maybe you don’t see diamonds and stimsons because they’re too hard to sell wildtypes ).. maybe I’m just crazy!


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 26, 2020)

A Children's Python is definitely a good option, and a Darwin Carpet (or some of the other Carpets) is a good choice if you want something larger, but avoid Diamonds (they're prone to health issues/death at an early age). There is no one best choice, it comes down to personal preference. You probably won't get a feel for their different characters until you've kept them for a while, but if you ask yourself what your reasons for keeping snakes are and whether you're worried about a bite and if so how much of a bite (if this worries you at all go for a Children's or one of the other Antaresia as obviously a smaller snake will give a less painful bite, and at some stage you're going to get a bite - don't worry, I'd much rather get a chomp from a Children's Python than a cat!). If you get a good feeder you shouldn't have any issues with Carpets or Antaresia, but make sure it's a well established feeder if it's your first snake. There is plenty of variation in colours and patterns in both Carpets and Antaresia these days. I'm personally a huge fan of marbled Children's and they're quite affordable these days. You might like the look of a natural brown on, or(my preference!) get one of each like the cute little taco girl would recommend!

Don't listen to anyone who tells you exactly what to get - they're just either trying to sell you something or they have litte experience and are just saying what they personally like, which may or may not be what you'll personally like. Having said that, you'll probably be happy with either a Carpet or Children's, I've worked with a large number of both over the last 25+ years and have had a good.time with both. Personally, I prefer the Antaresias as they are such lovely snakes to work with and so easily manageable. You'll also not need a large amount of freezer space for the large rats a Carpet will require!


----------

